# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Proyecto Nawades: Investigando sobre la mejora de la eficiencia energética en la desalinización

## NoRegistrado

> La desalinizadora del Llobregat acogerá, entre 2015 y 2016, una planta piloto que permitirá utilizar la tecnología de desalinización Nawades, que hará posible obtener procesos de desalinización mediante ósmosis inversa, más eficientes en cuanto al consumo de energía y mantenimiento.
> 
> El ensayo, que contará con la colaboración de la Agencia Catalana del Agua y de ATLL Concesionaria de la Generalidad SA, supondrá la primera prueba del prototipo de la tecnología Nawades, proyecto europeo que investiga sobre la mejora de la eficiencia en los procesos de desalinización.
> 
> Esta iniciativa está ejecutada por un consorcio de once miembros de seis países diferentes, entre ellos tres organizaciones catalanas que son el centro tecnológico Leitat, la empresa Hidroquimia y la consultora Knowledge Innovation Market (KIM).
> 
> Se calcula que con la aplicación de esta tecnología se conseguirá reducir un 20% el coste de producción del agua desalada y alargar la vida útil del filtro de, como mínimo, 8 años. También se mejorará la eficiencia en el proceso de ósmosis inversa mediante la utilización de una membrana de nuevas características.
> 
> A nivel medioambiental, el proyecto Nawades permitirá hacer una gestión más flexible e integrada de los recursos hídricos, reduciendo la presión sobre las fuentes de abastecimiento tradicionales como las aguas superficiales o subterráneas, y disminuyendo también el impacto ambiental de los procesos de desalinización.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/desalin...esalinizacion-
Poco a poco, paso a paso. sin prisa (bueno, si, un poco) pero sin pausa.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (28-mar-2014)

----------


## Ergio

Las desaladoras por ósmosis están permanentemente investigando para poder reducir el consumo eléctrico. Un producto como el agua para ser utilizado en agricultura, tiene que tener un precio muy bajo. 
Si es posible obtener energía eléctrica y agua, en lugar de solo agua, consumiendo energía para ello, sería posible llegar a precipitar el cloruro sódico, atacarlo con ácido sulfúrico y obtener sulfato sódico. De este modo la desoladora dispone de dos productos para ser más competitivas en el mercado.
Con este sistema también es posible reducir la salinidad de las aguas que se vierten al mar, extrayendo un 50% del cloruro sódico generado en la desalación. 
Lógicamente para llevar a cabo este proyecto es necesario disponer de energía eléctrica muy barata. Hasta tal punto, que incluso sería posible obtener hidrógeno electrolítico.
El agua sería un "subproducto" muy barato, ya que serían los otros productos los qure generarían la riqueza suficiente para mantener la planta en funcionamiento
La nueva planta puede ser independiente de la desaladora. Esta última suministra materia prima y energía eléctrica. Cloruro Sódico y agua muy pura para electrolisis.
Todo esto parece ciencia ficción, pero algo nuevo y avanzado se ha de hacer, o de lo contrario seguiremos estancados.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Las desaladoras por ósmosis están permanentemente investigando para poder reducir el consumo eléctrico. Un producto como el agua para ser utilizado en agricultura, tiene que tener un precio muy bajo. 
> Si es posible obtener energía eléctrica y agua, en lugar de solo agua, consumiendo energía para ello, sería posible llegar a precipitar el cloruro sódico, atacarlo con ácido sulfúrico y obtener sulfato sódico. De este modo la desoladora dispone de dos productos para ser más competitivas en el mercado.
> Con este sistema también es posible reducir la salinidad de las aguas que se vierten al mar, extrayendo un 50% del cloruro sódico generado en la desalación. 
> Lógicamente para llevar a cabo este proyecto es necesario disponer de energía eléctrica muy barata. Hasta tal punto, que incluso sería posible obtener hidrógeno electrolítico.
> El agua sería un "subproducto" muy barato, ya que serían los otros productos los qure generarían la riqueza suficiente para mantener la planta en funcionamiento
> La nueva planta puede ser independiente de la desaladora. Esta última suministra materia prima y energía eléctrica. Cloruro Sódico y agua muy pura para electrolisis.
> Todo esto parece ciencia ficción, pero algo nuevo y avanzado se ha de hacer, o de lo contrario seguiremos estancados.


Exacto. El Seat 1430 que tenía en los 70 gastaba 15 litros, tenía 85 cv (creo)contaminaba como una 4.000 y si tenías un golpe, morías aplastado o por deceleración.
Mi coche actual, como casi todos, tiene el doble de caballos, cumple la Euro V, consume 3 veces menos y es mucho más difícil matarse en accidente.

No me cabe duda en que la desalación es el futuro, no sólo de España, sino de muchísimas zonas. Pero hay que acelerar la optimización como cualquier otra tecnología.
En España, que es pionera, excepto en la tecnología de membranas, en lugar de apostar por su futuro, no se hace más que poner pegas. Incluso al precio de hoy, no es más cara un agua desalada que transportarla durante cientos de kilómetros por un territorio tan accidentado como el español.
 Suerte con tus investigaciones.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

